# Jx Pro help



## Mrco1 (May 19, 2020)

Hey everyone,

Looking for some advice on the 1zpresso JX Pro. It arrived yesterday and struggling to find the correct grind setting for espresso as I'm trying to follow the manual to no avail. The calibration was off so which seemed odd. If anybody has any experience with this hand grinder, any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Wind all the way in to zero then one full turn out and around 4 to 5
View attachment 38508


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Mrco1 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Looking for some advice on the 1zpresso JX Pro. It arrived yesterday and struggling to find the correct grind setting for espresso as I'm trying to follow the manual to no avail. The calibration was off so which seemed odd. If anybody has any experience with this hand grinder, any advice would be much appreciated.


 I also think you would find this a great deal of help especially the video on disassembly and cleaning etc..

https://coffeeequipmentreviews.wordpress.com/2019/11/21/1zpresso-jx-and-jx-pro-hand-grinders/


----------



## Mrco1 (May 19, 2020)

Thanks for the reply guys,

Cuprajake, just out of curiosity when using your grinder for the first time what was the tightest setting number? Mines is at 6 and I have tried following the calibration guide but it doesn't seem right loosening under the main dial too much.

DavecUk, your video was really helpful, very easy to follow. Not put a lot of coffee beans through it yet but definitely useful in getting to know it a lot more.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Fully wound tight its at 0


----------



## Mrco1 (May 19, 2020)

Yeah mines is fully tight at 6. Can't see why they wouldn't calibrate it at the factory.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Mrco1 said:


> Yeah mines is fully tight at 6. Can't see why they wouldn't calibrate it at the factory.


 It's unimportant really, I just go from fully closed when I reassemble, about 1.5 turns or whatever it is, then im in the zone....I adjust from there. The numbers don't mean anything to me apart from identifying which actual dot it is.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

DavecUK said:


> It's unimportant really, I just go from fully closed when I reassemble, about 1.5 turns or whatever it is, then im in the zone....I adjust from there. The numbers don't mean anything to me apart from identifying which actual dot it is.


 They might to others and seems strange they set it to the logical point (being zero)at factory


----------



## Ozzyjohn (May 31, 2020)

Mine wasn't calibrated to zero when I received it. I made one rather clumsy attempt to calibrate it - it was much closer, but still not at zero. Came to the conclusion that it really didn't matter much at all. In use it is set to a "number" - if I want to change the setting I either move it to a higher "number" or a lower "number". The actual numbers don't matter - could just as easily be incrementally sized dots. Usage (over a period of time) is teaching me the impact a number of clicks of adjustment has when I want to vary the grind.

So far, the three or four types of beans I have used with it are all within four or five clicks of each other to get 18g in 36g out in 20 - 30 seconds.

Regards,
John


----------



## Danz0r (May 29, 2020)

Interested in what people have found their rough sweet spot as, especially if you're using with a Gaggia Classic.

I got down to around 1.6 (from a dead 0) but machine then choked. I've gone back to 1.9 again and seems fine but according to instructions 'espresso grind' is lower than that.

Wondering if my tamp was to blame or the grind.

Whats your go to, in terms of full circles and then whole numbers?


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

I found that 1.6 or one full turn and 5 was good on my sage for rave fudge.

Id go to 1.45 for something lighter


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Danz0r said:


> Interested in what people have found their rough sweet spot as, especially if you're using with a Gaggia Classic.
> 
> I got down to around 1.6 (from a dead 0) but machine then choked. I've gone back to 1.9 again and seems fine but according to instructions 'espresso grind' is lower than that.
> 
> ...


 Don't worry about what the instructions say, they're just to get you in the ballpark. A dark roast pacamara will need grinding finer than a medium roast brazilian bourbon, there's no single "espresso" grind setting or range for all ratios, doses etc. Just focus on what you're getting from the shots and adjust as required.


----------



## Danz0r (May 29, 2020)

Cuprajake said:


> I found that 1.6 or one full turn and 5 was good on my sage for rave fudge.
> 
> Id go to 1.45 for something lighter


 Hmm see that's a bit worrying for me as 1.6 choked the machine (Rave Italian Job).

The 1.9 was okay (at least compared to some shots I've pulled, I am still getting used to the classic) but still a bit of sourness (underextracted?).


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

I think there all going to be somewhat different unless you have two identical set ups and same beans, as stated once you get close you know where to go.

So for your machine 1.9 is the rough area where mine was 1.5

A point either side would be perfect

Also you need to bed in, mine had a fair few beans through it.


----------



## Mrco1 (May 19, 2020)

Cuprajake said:


> I think there all going to be somewhat different unless you have two identical set ups and same beans, as stated once you get close you know where to go.
> 
> So for your machine 1.9 is the rough area where mine was 1.5
> 
> ...


 I'm having to do 2.1 turns for a decent extraction which is worrying considering your on 1.5.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

i was in a 54mm portafilter


----------



## Danz0r (May 29, 2020)

Cuprajake said:


> i was in a 54mm portafilter


 Sorry for being dumb - I'm new to all this - but how does this relate to grind size e.g vs the standard Gaggia 58mm portafilter?


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

At the same dose a smaller basket will have a deeper puck at the same dose. Puck depth affects how fine you need to grind. Shallower pucks mean finer grinds.

Flow rate into the puck also affects how fine you need to grind. If you have pre-infusion you'll need to grind finer than without.

If your shots are sour grind finer, if you can't do that put more water through the coffee (increase yield).


----------



## Bob Geldof 85 (Sep 7, 2020)

I just got mine today and am having to do 2.0 full turns to get a good shot. 1.8 or less chokes the machine and is too finely ground.

Will have to see how I get on with different beans over the next few days/weeks.

Maybe because the burrs are fresh, they grind finer. Maybe I'll need to go finer (1.8 - 1.6) after regular use.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I was using them on a pressure profiler, so needed to go finer.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Bob Geldof 85 said:


> I just got mine today and am having to do 2.0 full turns to get a good shot. 1.8 or less chokes the machine and is too finely ground.
> 
> Will have to see how I get on with different beans over the next few days/weeks.
> 
> Maybe because the burrs are fresh, they grind finer. Maybe I'll need to go finer (1.8 - 1.6) after regular use.


 Mine is on a la Pavoni which needs to be finer, ilI started off around the 1.4 mark but now the burrs have bedded in the range is around 1.1-1.3


----------



## Bob Geldof 85 (Sep 7, 2020)

Why does La Pavoni need to be finer?


----------



## earthflattener (Jul 27, 2015)

TomHughes said:


> ...... ilI started off around the 1.4 mark but now the burrs have bedded in the range is around 1.1-1.3


 Mine was out by 0.025, but is pretty much bang on where they said it should be. Typically, I have been between 1.275 and 1.4. Probably change a bit as they bed in fully


----------



## oliveTapenade (Nov 19, 2020)

Hey 👋

I've just got a JX Pro and am finding that anything within one and a bit rotations from the zero-point (i.e. 0.0-1.3ish) is so fine that coffee won't even come through the grinder.

The little booklet that comes with the grinder suggests that you should be able to grind for Turkish at around 0.8ish. I can just about get grounds out that don't choke my espresso machine at 2.2 (as opposed to around 1.2 as the booklet suggests).

It almost seems like it's a whole rotation too tight.

Does this seem normal / matter?

Thanks!


----------



## Mark70 (Jan 12, 2020)

oliveTapenade said:


> Hey 👋
> 
> I've just got a JX Pro and am finding that anything within one and a bit rotations from the zero-point (i.e. 0.0-1.3ish) is so fine that coffee won't even come through the grinder.
> 
> ...


 Are you sure you have the right zero point. This should be when the burrs just start to touch not be totally jammed. It's just a thread so don't see how it can be out. Can you get Turkish at 1.8 on your scale ?


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

It doesn't matter and could be normal.


----------



## oliveTapenade (Nov 19, 2020)

Mark70 said:


> Are you sure you have the right zero point. This should be when the burrs just start to touch not be totally jammed. It's just a thread so don't see how it can be out. Can you get Turkish at 1.8 on your scale ?


 I've taken zero-point to be where the dial is finger tight and can't really be tightened any further without forcing it. At this point, I can turn the handle but can feel / hear the burrs grinding together slightly (I think).

Had a go and yeah I can get super fine grounds out at 1.8.

Sounds like maybe it's just quite a bit tighter at zero-point than the reference sheet but that this doesn't matter and I should just adjust accordingly?

Thanks both for the help - much appreciated 👌


----------



## Mark70 (Jan 12, 2020)

oliveTapenade said:


> I've taken zero-point to be where the dial is finger tight and can't really be tightened any further without forcing it. At this point, I can turn the handle but can feel / hear the burrs grinding together slightly (I think).
> 
> Had a go and yeah I can get super fine grounds out at 1.8.
> 
> ...


 As Rob says it does not really matter as the numbers are just a reference point for when you change beans or brew methods. I take the notional zero as the point when the burrs first start to touch when spun by hand with the Handel removed and this is more aligned to the suggested grind settings Sounds like you are taking the notional zero at a much tighter point but it does not matter So for me an espresso grind will be a notional 1.2 and for you 2.2 but the gap between the burrs will be the same

Hope that helps. I love the grinder makes lovely fluffy grinds


----------



## oliveTapenade (Nov 19, 2020)

Mark70 said:


> As Rob says it does not really matter as the numbers are just a reference point for when you change beans or brew methods. I take the notional zero as the point when the burrs first start to touch when spun by hand with the Handel removed and this is more aligned to the suggested grind settings Sounds like you are taking the notional zero at a much tighter point but it does not matter So for me an espresso grind will be a notional 1.2 and for you 2.2 but the gap between the burrs will be the same
> 
> Hope that helps. I love the grinder makes lovely fluffy grinds


 Ahh that makes sense - thanks for explaining 👌.

Yeah the grinds seem really nice - looking forward to making some coffee with it today! ☕

Thanks again!


----------

